# Is it safe to tur off the yellow windows alert box that comes up any time...



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

you start a program?

You know where the screen fades out and theres a yellow alert box you have to press ok anytime you start a program. 

I set the security or whatever it is to lowest to stop having these alerts. 

If i am using comodo is there any need for these alerts cos they are really a nuisance. 

I work on my computer full time so these popups really interrupt my flow so dont want them bugging me all the time.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Which messages are you talking about? I don't get any error messages when I start a program and my screen doesn't fade out.

Are you talking about the UAC settings? Provide a screenshot of what you have changed.

Which Comodo program? Version?


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

its not an error message, its a yellow box like a security message asking if you want x program to allow changes to your computer. dont know how to get it back now i turned it off .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post a screen shot since there are many similar warnings.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

That's the UAC prompt, it's a very important security feature added from Windows Vista, and isn't simply a annoying message. Please post a screenshot as suggested by Corday.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Or could it be Windows Defender? Which is an Anti Virus. if this is so and you turned it off that can cause issue viruses, that is if you only have Comodo Free which only has a firewall not anti virus.


----------

